# 69424 Removal PE tubes by same physician



## kdoughty (Jul 29, 2009)

Can I bill the 69424 for removal of PE tubes under anesthesia if the same physician put them in? I have one book stating that the removal of PE tubes is included in the charge for insertion, regardless of how long afterwards removal occurs and that the 69424 is for removal of PE tubes by another physician.


----------



## jackjones62 (Jul 29, 2009)

CPT 69424 clearly states "Ventilating tube removal requiring general anesthesia", the language was change a while back with regards to who put it in, does not matter, what does matter that if it's done in the office, you cannot charge for it, if it requires a trip to the OR under anesthesia, you can charge for it.

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------

